

Applications are open for YC Summer 2015 - d99kris
http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/

======
k-mcgrady
>> "We have regular office hours year round for startups who want to talk
about what they’re building, or get advice on dealing with investors."

Are these office hours for YC companies only or all startups?

~~~
gus_massa
IIRC the "office hours" are only for YC companies, but the availability of the
office hours is forever, not only for the first 3 months official part of the
program. [It would be very difficult to allocate time to everyone that wants
to talk to someone at YC.]

[I'm sure that this has been asked before, and someone (¿pg?) gave and
official answer, but I couldn't find it.]

~~~
k-mcgrady
Thanks, that's what I assumed. The wording just made it sound like it was
available to 'all' startups.

